# νόμιμη μετάφραση



## Lexoplast (Aug 2, 2008)

Όπου "νόμιμη μετάφραση" συνήθως εννοείται η μετάφραση που έχει επικυρωθεί από δικηγόρο. Η παγιωμένη αυτή έκφραση με βρίσκει αντίθετο γιατί υπονοεί ότι οι άλλες μεταφράσεις είναι έκνομες. Γι' αυτό έχω μπει στον πειρασμό να το αποδώσω ως "lawful translation". (Silly source > silly target)

Μήπως θέλει κανείς να με βάλει στο σωστό το δρόμο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Αφού εννοεί επικυρωμένη, δεν το βάζεις «certified» να μην μπαίνεις σε άσχημους πειρασμούς;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2008)

+ 1 για το certified.


----------



## Marisa Constantinides (Aug 3, 2008)

Validated? or Validated by a lawyer?


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία και μια ωραία, επαγγελματικά στημένη, σελίδα μεταφραστικού γραφείου (μόνο ο τίτλος στον browser δε λέει):

http://www.wintranslation.com/services/certified_translation.htm


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 5, 2008)

Κάπως παρεμφερής είναι και η περίπτωση της φράσης "underground army" την οποία παλαιότερα είχα αποδώσει με τη φράση "παράνομος στρατός", μόνο που το "underground" είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από το "παράνομος".


----------

